# Ansnes / Kjölsöya



## Trollmaster (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo u. einen schönen Sonntagabend.

Unsere Truppe ist ab den  2.7.2011 auf Ansnes / Kjölsöya,Haus291 von HTS. Da wir nicht nur auf dem  Meer Angeln wollen sondern auch mal auf Forelle und dergleichen mal  eine Frage.In der Nähe von unserem Feriendomizil gibt es einen See der  Austervagen heißt, nun fragen wir uns ob es sich dort lohnt zu fischen  und ob jemand diesen See vielleicht auch noch kennt. Der See ist so  ungefähr 1,5 km vom Haus entfernt in Richtung Hauptstraße/Filan. Würde  mich über jede Antwort echt freuen. MFG. Olaf

*

*


----------



## Jürgen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ansnes / Kjölsöya*

Am besten im Ansnesvattn fischen - der grosse See der kurz vor der Bruecke nach fjellveroeya auf der rechten Seite liegt - besonders bei regenwetter ziemlich gut fuer Forellen #h


----------



## Trollmaster (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ansnes / Kjölsöya*

Hallo Jürgen!

Besten dank für deine Info, habe gerade bei Google Maps geschaut und habe in Richtung Fjellveroeya auf der Rechten Seite den Jevikvatnet See gefunden aber das wird wohl der See sein den du meinst ist ein ziemlich großer.Eine Frage noch mit was würdest du da Angeln,Spinner oder mit kleinen Wobblern;+.
Ach so Entschuldige bitte das ich erst jetzt Antworte,aber habe einfach noch keine Zeit gefunden um zu schreiben. Wird echt Zeit damit ich Urlaub habe. Gott sei dank haben wir ja zwei Wochen da oben.  MFG.Olaf


*

*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ansnes / Kjölsöya*

Die Lizenzen für die Seen auf Hitra bekommt Ihr übrigens im "Kystmuseet" in Fillan und kosten 100 NOK für 3 Tage.
Da bekommt man auch noch 'ne Übersichtskarte auf der ein paar wenige Seen, die nicht zu der Lizenz gehören markiert sind.
Meine prinzipielle Erfahrung in den Seen auf Hitra: Je grösser der See umso grösser die Forellen. Die Forellen sind echte Wildfische, die sich mit "Todesverachtung" sondergleichen selbst auf grosse Köder stürzen .
Ich kann da von 12 cm-Forellchen erzählen, die sich selbst auf 4er Mepps festbissen |wavey: , als ich versuchte den Kleinforellen durch grosse Köder aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

